# Bought a horse!!



## Lothiriel (Feb 24, 2012)

Yep, we bought that Percheron cross mare. Lots of pictures on my BYC thread... It's easier to just post the link, I'm running out of upload room here. 
Everyone, here's Taffy!! 
http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/632268/bought-a-horse#post_8467247


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats.  She really is very pretty.

One comment on your fence.  She is strong enough to bend those T-Posts over rather easily.  If you don't already have it, you may want to run a strand of electric fency around the inside of your fence, just to help her not think about it.


----------



## Lothiriel (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, we really need a strand of electric, and not only for her. The cow and steer have both jumped it... 4 feet high... Talk about cows jumping over the moon... 
 That's one of the top projects for the spring.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow what a gorgeous girl you have. Congrats. Hope all goes well. When you can keep posting pictures. Love em.


----------



## Lothiriel (Feb 24, 2012)

I am loving her to pieces...  

I'll post more pictures, as you can be sure I'll be taking lots more!

She's rather lonely tonight... Missing her 3 grouchy pony friends... They were probably better company than a disgusted steer...

There's supposed to be some severe winter weather tonight, so we are going to close her (and possibly the steer) in the barn, not tied, but the door is going to be blocked off so she can't get out. If she and the steer just can't get along together he'll go outside... He's a hardy little thing and can survive in some wind and snow. But with this being Taffy's first night here, without other ponies to keep her company, we thought it best to keep her in.

On a side note, her price was wicked awesome, and the seller included her fitted collar, 2 bits, and her blanket. For no extra fee. It's even cooler that she gets her harnesses done by the same fellow who does harnesses for the couple from whom my sister and I are learning all the tricks of the trade as far as draft horses go. And that's where we'll be getting ours done as well, I believe. He makes some amazing harnesses, let me tell you, and for really good prices.


----------



## dreamriver (Feb 24, 2012)

yea,    congrats she seems like a great horse and great deal getting her collar included!!!   I love me Percherons, that's my stallion in my avatar


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Feb 24, 2012)

Glad you ended up getting her!!

Yea, my gelding was very lonely the first night, but he is sooo spoiled and convinced my parents and I get to get him a buddy, so we ended up with two.  Don't let her talk you into it!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 24, 2012)

Congratulations! How is Valentine doing?


----------



## Lothiriel (Feb 24, 2012)

yankee'n'moxie said:
			
		

> Glad you ended up getting her!!
> 
> Yea, my gelding was very lonely the first night, but he is sooo spoiled and convinced my parents and I get to get him a buddy, so we ended up with two.  Don't let her talk you into it!


lol My mom actually said we may end up having to get her a goat...  



			
				Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Congratulations! How is Valentine doing?


She's doing great and growing like a weed! She eats 2 gallons of milk a day right now... And we've had to go back to milking Daisy twice a day (we were doing only once), and still end up with only about a half gallon for the 6 of us.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Feb 25, 2012)

Yea... I wish that we had chosen a Mini instead, but my parents thought that my brother and sister would want to ride. And they did at first, but now they aren't as interested. So when it comes time to get something else, I am going to try to talk them into something that doesn't require as much food or working. Right now, when I take my gelding out (I usually work him more often, he is younger) she paces the fence and whinnies but nobody wants to work her at the same time. Oh well! LOL


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 25, 2012)

A goat is a great idea. Just when you think you have all the animals you want... right?  Hope that it went well with locking them in together. Stay warm.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 25, 2012)

Lothiriel said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! 2 GALLONS?! Thats a lot of milk. 
Sounds like everyone must fight over the milk in your house!


----------



## Lothiriel (Feb 25, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> A goat is a great idea. Just when you think you have all the animals you want... right?  Hope that it went well with locking them in together. Stay warm.


lol Yeah... And when we all thought we were never going to consider a goat... 

Actually we didn't lock them in. Taffy got upset when  we tried it, so we just decided to risk letting her stay out. She's still here and very happy. It was the steer who broke the fence... bad boy...


----------



## Lothiriel (Feb 25, 2012)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Lothiriel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can say that again! We barely have enough... It seems since we got her we haven't even had a glass of milk with cookies... Thinking about starting her either with milk replacer ($$$... :/) or the folks we got her from said they start their calves on grain at 2 weeks old... That's a bit young in my opinion... Maybe Calf Mana though.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 25, 2012)

Lothiriel said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are so great to have! They are like a dog. I miss mine. Happy to hear that all went well with letting her stay out. Sorry to hear about the fence. Bad boy indeed.


----------

